# Programa para cambiar texto a panel de leds



## hamito (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola amigos de Foros, tengo un panel de leds de 11 x 88 que trabaja con pic 18f452, rtc y eeprom externa 24c0..., lo que pasa es que me vendieron ya configurado con un texto que se desplaza de derecha a izquierda,y necesito cambiar ese texto ya muy común, pero el programa para cambiar ese texto no me lo proporcionaron, ahora yo vivo en una ciudad lejana de la capital, el cual se me es difícil ir y buscar a ese proveedor, que solución me podrían dar? por ahí averiguando me dijeron que se puede hacer por medio del hyperterminal pero como?
ah es entrada rs232.
Les agradezco de antemano su colaboración.


----------



## anderson torres (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola que tal!
Si sabes manejar arduino aqui hay un link con una sugerencia
http://www.arduteka.com/2012/02/tutorial-arduino-0008-matriz-led-8x8-bicolor-74ch595/
Aunque tambien podrias migrar a cualquier lenguaje de programacion.
Salu2


----------



## hamito (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola anderson Torres nada que ver con arduino solo micro code studio pbp.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 30, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> nada que ver con arduino, sólo microcode studio pbp.


Mira este post: *Matriz de Leds Controlada por Teclado PS2*


----------



## hamito (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola Dark, mi panel trabaja con pic 18f452, osea le puedo cambiar la tarjeta de control con otro pic por ej, el 16f877a , ah ademas tendría que cambiar el finware para esta clase de pic? verdad? y nada mas? o que? y y agregarle el teclado ps2 ?
explícame mas pues darbytes que tendría que hacer?
Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 30, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> Hola Dark, mi panel trabaja con pic 18f452, osea le puedo cambiar la tarjeta de control con otro pic por ej, el 16f877a , ah ademas tendría que cambiar el firmware para esta clase de pic? verdad? y nada mas? o que?  y agregarle el teclado ps2 ?
> explícame mas pues D@rkbytes que tendría que hacer?
> Gracias


No lo sé, desconocemos que panel sea, sólo tú te podrías responder lo que preguntas.
¿Que tal si es el mismo del post que te mencioné pero usando un 18F452?

En ese programa se escriben las letras en un programa y se graban por RS-232 a una EEPROM.
Todo el proceso lo realiza el microcontrolador, el teclado PS2 es el que usas en la PC.

Lo que tienes que verificar es que las conexiones sean las mismas a las de ese esquema.
De otra forma tendrás que lograr ponerte en contacto con la persona que te vendió el panel para que te dé el programa con el que se graban las letras.

Suerte.


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

Lo más seguro es que el texto esté almacenado en la EEPROM 24Cxx

Puedes leer esa Memoria y sobreescribir el texto, esto sería muy fácil.

Sal U2


----------



## hamito (May 4, 2014)

Hola Miguelus esa idea de cambiar el texto a través de la modificación en la escritura de la eeprom me gusta haber si me lo explicas como.

por cierto lleva una eeprom expandible atmel 24c256 y el registro de desplazamiento cd4094, ah y otra pregunta es como haría para crear una fuente nueva? y con la velocidad del que corre el texto?


----------



## miguelus (May 4, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> Hola Miguelus esa idea de cambiar el texto a través de la modificación en la escritura de la eeprom me gusta haber si me lo explicas como.
> 
> por cierto lleva una eeprom expandible atmel 24c256 y el registro de desplazamiento cd4094, ah y otra pregunta es como haría para crear una fuente nueva? y con la velocidad del que corre el texto?



Para leer la EEPROM necesitas un Programador tipo JMC, por el Foro hay mucha información, verás que es muy sencillo.

Tambien necesitarás bajarte el Software, por ejemplo, el IC-Prog 1.06C este programa es gratuito y lo encontraras por la Red...

www.ic-prog.com





Cuando leas la EEPROM, en la parte de decha, ahora hay puntos, aparecerá lo que hay en la memoria, busca el texto sobreescribe con lo que desees que aparezca, lugo lo grabas en la EEPROM y seguramente ya lo tienes, no toques nada más que el texto.

Sobre la otra pregunta... no tengo ni la menor idea, seguramente está en el programa.

Para cambiar la velocidad, puedes intentar cambiar el Cristal de Cuarzo.

Sal U2


----------



## hamito (May 4, 2014)

Hola amigo Miguelus quize leer la eeprom con el ic-prog y el winpic 800 pero al parecer esta protegida por que igual me aparecen puntos, osea asi como la imagen que adjuntas, era una buena posibilidad pero no me funciona o hay otra gracias amigo Miguelus.


----------



## miguelus (May 4, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> Hola amigo Miguelus quize leer la eeprom con el ic-prog y el winpic 800 pero al parecer esta protegida por que igual me aparecen puntos, osea asi como la imagen que adjuntas, era una buena posibilidad pero no me funciona o hay otra gracias amigo Miguelus.



Buenas tardes.

Me dejas a cuadros  jamás vi una EEPROM con protección de lectura, hay algo que no haces bien.

Sal U2


----------



## hamito (May 5, 2014)

Bueno la verdad no se en que estaré mal, lo que pasa es que antes que lea la memoria el ic-prog esta en FFF todo y después de la lectura aparece 000 000 ... , como lo hago? una manito.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 5, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> Bueno la verdad no se en que estaré mal.
> Lo que pasa es que antes que lea la memoria el ic-prog esta en FFF todo y después de la lectura aparece 000 000 ¿Cómo lo hago?


A mi el IC-Prog no me funciona para leer EEPROMS I2C.
Para leer EEPROMS 24LCxxx utilizo el *PonyProg* y el circuito adjunto.

Con el IC-Prog me pasa lo mismo que a ti, también lee ceros.

Componentes utilizados:

     C1 - 47uF 10V
     C2 - 0.1uF
     D1, D2 y D3 - Zener 4.7V
     D4 - LED
     D5, D6 y D7 - Diodos 1N4148
     R1 y R2 - Resistencias de 4K7
     R3 - Resistencia 390R
     Varios:
Base para IC 8-pin DIP, conector DB9, etc.


----------



## hamito (May 6, 2014)

Muchas Gracias a todos mis amigos del foro por haberme colaborado esta información, me sirvió de mucho.
Gracias a Darkbytes, Miguelus, y a todo Foros de electrónica.


----------



## hamito (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro. Quería saludarlos muy atentamente a uds que son los genios en este tema de electrónica.
Acerca del grabador de memorias eeprom. Fijese que el esquema del circuito grabador que me proporciono darkbytes esta genial , lee los datos de la memoria, modifico su fuente todo, pero no graba o no escribe los datos. Sale un aviso que dice: write failed.que será no!?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 22, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> Acerca del grabador de memorias eeprom. Fíjese que el esquema del circuito grabador que me proporciono D@rkbytes está genial , lee los datos de la memoria, modifico su fuente y todo, pero no graba o no escribe los datos.
> Sale un aviso que dice: write failed. ¿Qué será?


¿Qué memoria estás usando?
Algunas memorias con W a veces no se pueden grabar o de plano con ese circuito no se puede.
Por ejemplo las 24C08WP, 24C16WP, etc.
Alguna vez leí algo sobre esto, pero no le puse mucha importancia y mejor compré normales.
Me parece que se tiene que realizar una modificación al circuito para que funcione con estas memorias.

Si no es tu caso, revisa bien las conexiones y no uses un cable largo. (Menos de un metro.)
El cable tiene que ser de buena calidad y con blindaje para que no existan problemas de escritura.


----------



## hamito (Sep 22, 2014)

La memoria que la lee pero, que no la escribe es la 24c256. Seguramente hay alguna modificación del esquema que sabe ud. Me la pasa por favor. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 22, 2014)

hamito dijo:


> La memoria que la lee pero, que no la escribe es la 24c256. Seguramente hay alguna modificación del esquema que sabe ud. Me la pasa por favor. Gracias


Esa memoria si la he leído y escrito con ese circuito usando el ponyprog.
De hecho no he tenido problemas con ninguna del tipo 24XXX, 24CXXX o 24LCXX, etc, solo con las W.

Así tal cual como está el circuito es como las he podido leer y escribir.
De hecho ese tipo de circuito lo estuvieron regalando en algún curso de actualización que fui y a todos les funcionó bien.

No sé que otra cosa pueda ser, posiblemente no sea suficiente el voltaje de operación.
Prueba cambiando los diodos Zener de 4.7V. por 5.1V.

Saludos.


----------



## hamito (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola amigo darkbytes te doy Las gracias POR la ayuda. Tuviste razon, cambie Los diodos de 4.7v POR otros de 5.1 y ahora funciona pero de lo mejor. Gracias


----------

